# Canada Takes Aim at Sat TV Issues



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

A coalition of Canadian broadcasters, programmers and satellite TV providers came out in force Friday to bring attention to satellite TV signal theft and the illegal use of U.S. subscription services throughout the country.

The group - the Coalition Against Satellite Signal Theft (CASST) - said illegal use of satellite TV in Canada has lead to lost revenues of $400 million for Canadian broadcasters. In Quebec, the losses translate to approximately $100 million, the group said. The coalition held a press conference Friday in Quebec's largest city, Montreal.

CASST also suggested that in Quebec, one person out of five knows someone who is pirating satellite signals. The group also cited a study that said 64 percent of the Canadian survey respondents believe pirating is a trend, and that 22 percent consider it socially acceptable.

The group's big focus is on the reception of unauthorized satellite services from the United States. Canadians who subscribe to U.S. satellite services in Canada are contravening Canadian law. CASST said there are between 520,000 and 700,000 illegal satellite systems active in Canada.

Canada's two satellite TV platforms - Bell ExpressVU and Star Choice - are part of the group along with US satellite TV powerhouse DirecTV.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------

